
China's Local Governments Are Faking Coronavirus Recovery - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.caixinglobal.com/2020-03-04/lights-are-on-but-no-ones-working-how-local-governments-are-faking-coronavirus-recovery-101524058.html
======
stuntkite
Anyone got text from behind the paywall?

